
Sanity level: Nintendo gaming patent - l33tbro
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=6935954.PN.&OS=PN/6935954&RS=PN/6935954
======
technion
I believe this relates to the gameplay from Eternal Darkness:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_Darkness:_Sanity%27s_R...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_Darkness:_Sanity%27s_Requiem)

